# Grants Eldorado, What year is it?



## mainaa471 (Jun 30, 2019)

I picked up this Grants Eldorado for free sitting on someone's lawn in the fall and I'm curious as to when it was made.
It looks just like a huffy and there were grants department stores here in Maine a very long time ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I’d say mid ‘60s. Got a serial number?


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2019)

The serial number should be on the left rear wheel drop out.  
Grant's Department Stores (defunct 1976) did sell Huffy  / Huffy built bicycles.
I'm guessing it's a 1966..JUST A TOTAL GUESS.
Oh yeah
..Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## mainaa471 (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is the serial number


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm going with 1968


----------



## mainaa471 (Jul 1, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going with 1968



Thank you.


----------

